
Code Reviewing My Earliest Surviving Program - lihaoyi
http://lihaoyi.github.io/post/CodeReviewingMyEarliestSurvivingProgram.html
======
DrScump
is a daily posting necessary?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10862735](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10862735)

